# Hunlock Creek PA 5MO Purebred Female



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Craigs list stunner, she's just a baby!


german shepherd

I did email about her, will see if I get a response, she's about an hour from me.

Best,
Yvonne


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

She's still there, owner is asking $300 for her if anyone is looking for a pretty baby. Has been raised with dogs, cats and kids, friendly to all, and utd on vetting, as per the email I got back from the owner.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Posting has been flagged for removal


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like a sale, more than a rescue...


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Meh, I don't have a problem with someone with a special needs child getting their vet bills and care money back, it wasn't an unreasonable number, but if that is inappropriate for this forum, feel free to remove mods


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Seeing as the posting was flagged, I couldn't read her reasons.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

The ad is back up:

female, non spayed black and silver german shepherd looking for forever home, 
up to date on shots and vet care, good with kids and other dogs, cats too


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If their craigslist is anything like our local one, chances are she'll keep getting flagged given the $300 fee. Around here anything over about 100 is flagged non-stop regardless of how much is invested in the dog. People will sell a pup with no vet records or care at all for 100, and someone will have a nice well bred dog fully vetted and asking 150 or so, and they will get flagged for having too high a fee. Go figure.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm trying to arrange to go see her this weekend.

She has UTD vet records and AKC papers (both verify-able) and is (supposedly) good with cats, kids and other dogs. I've been half-looking for a companion for my husky anyhow (since his sister passed away and he is still lonely.) She is crate-trained and knows basic obedience commands, just needs spaying (which might well be why she's being re-homed, regardless of posted reasons) and is fine by me, I can take care of that. ( I <3 my vet)

If she ends up coming home with me, I'll post pics


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Good luck....hope you can get this girl. I hate the thought of her going to some idiot and she's not spayed!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What happened to the pm links???

I have an older gentleman in Philly are looking to adopt/rescue an adult who has not had much luck getting any info/response from petfinder et al.....if you get this girl and are looking to rehome her, PM me for his contact info...

Lee


----------

